# Very sick kid :(



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a very sick baby tonight. He has been fine, eating like a little pig. This morning he didn't want all his bottle, but drank some. When I put the babies out in the play area, he was hanging back a little. I still didn't think a lot of it, cause the bigger girls kind of pick on him. In hind sight, that was my first clue. I had an appointment out of town, so was gone for about 5 hours, when I got home, he didn't want anything to eat, and his eyes looked bad. 

I took his temp and the digital thermometer says 104.7. I have him a shot of generic LA 200, a quarter of SMZ, B complex, and got about 15cc of Pedialyte squirted in his mouth. No scours. I have no clue what could have hit him this fast. The other babies are fine, at this time anyway. I've never had a sick baby before and don't know what to do for him! He looks so bad, I hope he is still alive in the morning.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 20, 2012)

How old is he? Does he seem to be in any pain? You said no scours, but have you seen normal poo? Not going can be just as bad. If he isn't going you might need to do an enema.

I would have done the same with antibiotics. If you have any banamine I would give that. I am horrible with dosage amounts so I am not going to try and remember. (maybe 1/2cc ???) ok I lied, I did try.

The 2 things that scare me the most with kids is pnuemonia and entero. I don't think they can get entero before their rumen is functioning, but if he is over 3 weeks then I would be concerned. 

Hope he hangs on until morning.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 20, 2012)

He was born May 10th. So maybe about 6 weeks old.  He has had CDT. Yes he was in pain, from what I don't know. But he was grinding his teeth. So I gave him some Banamine paste. Kept giving him syringes of pedialyte. He got so he no longer would get up when I went in his stall, so I gave him the last of the pedialyte and didn't bother him after about 2 this morning. I just knew when I went out early this morning he would be dead. 

HOWEVER, he jumped up out of the corner and met me and wanted a bottle! His eyes still don't look big and bright but I am thinking from dehydration and fever. I have no idea what was wrong with him, and I don't know what I should continue to give him. I also thought he looked bloated, his left side was bigger than the other side and felt firm. He was not where he could get into anything, and he is only marginally eating a little hay and I don't think he even eats grain yet, I put it in there but he and his sister don't pay much attention. There is only a small handful and it has been offered for several weeks.


----------



## sawfish99 (Jun 20, 2012)

This sounds extremely similar to a scenario we had here last week on a kid born 5/12.  We talked to the vet and actually had her out.  She suspected a Clostridium infection (the C of CD&T).  We gave an additional shot of CD&T, 5 days 2x a day of 1 ml PenG, and probiotics.  The kid showed rapid improvement and is now doing fine.

Here is a little more reading
http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/U/UNP-0089/


----------



## babsbag (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad he is doing better for you. 

http://goat-link.com/content/view/159/168

Here is some good reading. I am not saying this is what is/was wrong, but it is something all goat producers should be aware of. It hits them hard, and hits them fast, not really sure how common it is. I suspect that some kids are lost from this without the owners even knowing what was wrong. I came very close to losing one this year, but I feel that I caught the symptoms early and for once I actually had the medication on hand and could act accordingly.

Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## SDBoerGoats (Jun 21, 2012)

Thank you so much, you know something, I now think that is what he had, and it just totally went over my head. I feel so stupid! I could have lost him! It's like I just went brain dead or something. I have been pretty wrapped up in a horse that got injured, so I treated him for fever and antibiotics, I also did the baking soda cause he looked bloated. But I did NOT do CDT, and I always do if they ever look bloated! I honestly don't know how I pulled him out like that, he did have CDT about 2 weeks ago when he got dehorned, and his mom had it 30 days before he was born.


----------

